# Iced Tea



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't know if many of you guys enjoy "real" iced tea. The kind that is made from brewing tea bags and adding sugar and some citrus. Anyway, with this heat I've been living off of the stuff. I have one of those Mr. Coffee iced tea makers that can brew enough for a three quart pitcher. I add some Sugar In the Raw, sliced lemons and oranges, and some fresh mint leaves. So refreshing it is!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

you ever try it with corn syrup instead of sugar? Man... that is some good livin' - oh yeah, I'm not a lemon-adder kind of guy, but my favorite tea is Lucianne for Iced Tea. Check it out if you haven't already - when I use COrn Syrup with the Lucianne tea, I can catch some floral notes as well as hints of burnt 7-year old Madagascar Vanilla.



Just kidding about the vanilla, but not the floral notes


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I thought the only real tea was the Long Island Blue Iced Tea. :al


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Jeff said:


> I don't know if many of you guys enjoy "real" iced tea. The kind that is made from brewing tea bags and adding sugar and some citrus. Anyway, with this heat I've been living off of the stuff. I have one of those Mr. Coffee iced tea makers that can brew enough for a three quart pitcher. I add some Sugar In the Raw, sliced lemons and oranges, and some fresh mint leaves. So refreshing it is!


Hey Jeff, I've always eyed those Mr. Coffee ice tea makers. Would you give it your seal of approval? Thanks.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Haven't really had any brewed iced tea in a while. Athough, I've been drinking quite a bit of that Diet Lipton in the cans. Just got a pound of some Sencha green. I wonder if it's gonna be any good iced.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Hey Jeff, I've always eyed those Mr. Coffee ice tea makers. Would you give it your seal of approval? Thanks.


I've had mine for about two and a half years now. Only use it for probably four months per year during the summer. The thing is so easy to use and works very well. The nice thing about it is that it comes with two 3-quart pitchers. So you can always have one chilled in the fridge.

Henceforth, I place my seal of approval on the Mr. Coffee.  Also, I recommend you use natural sugar, such as Sugar In The Raw. It tends to give the tea a bit more flavor than the ultra processed refined white sugar.


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

I have 2 of those tea brewers..Ive had about 6 in the last 10yrs..I love them, they make brewing tea a breeze. I put 6 luzianne tea bags and a cup of splenda in the machine and away it goes..I dont put ice in the jug though, I just fill it the rest of the way up with cold water..I save the ice for the glasses.. :2


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

hmmmm...I've eyed them myself and maybe now I can talk Frank into one. 

How is iced tea with cigars??? I love lemonade but it stinks with cigars... gives the cigar a nasty taste for me anyway. 

I wonder about adding lemon and lime to the iced tea.. anyone ever tried that?


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Being a good southern boy, I absolutely love sun tea. You know the stuff your Ma makes by putting a bunch of bags in a big ol jug of water and lets sit outside in the sun all day. Don't need no sugar or lemon with that stuff.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> How is iced tea with cigars???
> I wonder about adding lemon and lime to the iced tea.. anyone ever tried that?


Tea is pretty good with stogies, but I still prefer coffee or some alcoholic drink.  My fave to add is lemon, orange, and mint leaves. I'm sure lime would be great too. I'll have to try that.


----------

